# Anyone ever experienced a rat dying of a broken heart?



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Greetings Everyone,

First off, I have a new exotic vet that makes house calls and even emergency house calls!

Has anyone ever had a rat pass away from loosing his cagemate?

Quinn became depressed after the loss of his brother so got him a friend... a silver rex that I named Bandit. While the 2 quickly became friends, it was my 1 year old Ricochet that Quinn developed a strong bond with. The 2 were inseperable and cuddled constantly. 3 weeks ago I came home from work and found Rico dead and Quinn cuddled up to the body. When I attempted to remove the body, Quinn bit me VERY HARD and stood over the body. After that Quinn became lethargic and eventually even stopped eating. I had him spend 3 days with my new vet so she could observe him but she found nothing physically wrong with him. 4 days ago he passed away after pretty much giving up on life.

How was this even possible? I realized he was sad but to become so depressed he didnt want food? Wouldnt instinct prevent that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, it's a common phenomena in rats. They're so smart and emotional, they're one of the few animals we have confirmed depression, hope, and regret in. They will waste away like this occasionally. 

I'm sorry to hear about your losses. Hope your other boys and girls are doing fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

In a way, I have had a rat sort of pass away from a broken heart. My first two rats, Molly and Mimi were mother and daughter. Both were very attached to one another. I did end up adding my boy, Pastoolio, to the mix, but a few months later my Mimi passed away from a PT tumor. Molly and Mimi were very closely bonded. At the time, Molly already had a slight tumor under her chest. When Mimi passed away Molly's health took a big turn for the worse, and I ended up having to put her down a month after Mimi passed away.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I had one get very close to this, i managed to get her a ratty friend and this turned her around. Before that shed stopped eating, barely moved and was very very down. Its why i am always very keen to advise people to keep a roling group, this minimises chances of rats ending up on there own, not all pine so badly but it does happen more often than i think we realise


----------

